# [SOLVED] Connect Tata Photon modem to Bsnl wifi Modem Via USB Port??



## shivam9094 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,
I want to connect my tata photon device to my bsnl wifi modem via a usb port available on the bsnl modem. This is to provide a wifi network that i can use to surf the net on my phone. Is that possible??


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connect Tata Photon modem to Bsnl wifi Modem Via USB Port??*

Welcome to TSF!

You would need to lookup the specs of the bsnl modem /router to see what the usb port is configured to do.

You should be able to connect your phone via the existing wifi bsnl modem/router now. What is the issue with doing that?


----------



## shivam9094 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Connect Tata Photon modem to Bsnl wifi Modem Via USB Port??*



> System Information
> Model Name	AN1020-21
> Firmware Version	10.4.3.12
> Hardware Version	Solos 4615 RD / Solos 461x CSP v1.0
> ...


The internet comes through the usb device that is inserted in the usb port in the wifi modem. Can you tell me how to configure the settings such that the data flows through the wifi modem such that i get a working wifi connection?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connect Tata Photon modem to Bsnl wifi Modem Via USB Port??*

Appears you are trying to use a regular dsl modem/router with a 3G/4G wifi device.

You can't do that.

You need a router that works with the wifi dongle like so.

Netgear 3G/4G Mobile Broadband Wireless-N Router | Staples®


----------



## shivam9094 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Connect Tata Photon modem to Bsnl wifi Modem Via USB Port??*

Thanks


----------

